
Perlstein Lab (YC W16) continues their rare disease drug discovery - katm
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/18/yc-backed-perlstein-lab-continues-their-rare-disease-drug-discovery/
======
goldenkey
If you are brute forcing approaches on mice, ethics does become concerning

